# Need help mixing hairdye!



## xcoco (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi,

I want to buy Inebrya Ice Cream Hairdye in jet black to dye my hair jet black again since it faded. I tried almost all the jet black hair dye out there and they never stay and always fade. Inebrya is available for sale in drugstores but it's still a professional brand from what I read on the box. I met a girl last time and she recomended me to use this.

You have to buy the dye and the developper (im not sure if it's how you call it) separately, they sell 10,20,30 and 40%. I am not sure which one to buy because I don't want something too strong and damaging but I want it to be stronger than most drugstores hairdye so it stays and the color looks very vibrant! 

Help please! Thanks


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 14, 2010)

If you're just darkening your hair all you need is 10 volume developer. if you have grey hair though use 20


----------



## Caderas (Jan 15, 2010)

i'm in cosmetology school right now and we usually use 20vol with our permanent dye.  i'd stick with 20 because the end result is going to be jet black regardless as long as it doesn't take you like an hour to apply it, you should be fine!


----------



## xcoco (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks! I think I am gonna use 20 but how much developer should I mix with the hairdye if my hair is shoulder lenght? Thanks.


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 2, 2010)

I would use 10v since you want to deposit color and not lift ur natural color at all. The higher developer goes, the more it lifts and it deposits less. Most hair dye directions say to mix a 2oz bottle of dye with 2oz of developer(equal parts), that's enough for me everytime and I have longer hair down my back. You might want to cut ur mixture in half, just make sure u measure it correctly. HTH!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 3, 2010)

^agree! but you will probably need a full tube at least to do your whole head. And definitely do 10vol, 20volume is really un necessary to use and won't benefit unless you have grey hair.


----------



## xcoco (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So if I use the whole tube of dye (100ml) I use 100 ml of developer too?

Will 10 vol be strong enough to make my hair very black (jet black)? 
Because I usually go to the salon but my hair always fade... and people told me that it's impossible to mess up with black so I do it myself since I dye it black very often to keep it dark. 

I am asian so my hair is dark brown with some reflection but I like it VERY black! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used many drugstore dyes but they aren't as black as I would like it to be...


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 6, 2010)

yep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 100ml to 100 ml.  the volume of developer shouldnt affect it's lasting power. maybe leave it on an extra 5 minutes, i did that with mine when i dyed my hair black and I even used demi permannt and it lasted a really long time! It never even washed out


----------



## xcoco (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you so much for your help everyone!

I died my hair yesterday and the dye was A LOT better than the boxed ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was very creamy and when I washed it off it wasn't messy at all & didn't stain my bathroom. My hair is really black ^^ alot more than the other dyes i tried out there.


----------

